# 2011 Dodge 6.7



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I found a really good deal and am considering getting a new Dodge with the 6.7 with 800 lb/ft torque. Is anybody running this motor? I wanna hear some pros and cons before I buy. Thanks And any mods and results will be appreciated.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I would do some reading here.

http://www.turbodieselregister.com/forums/4th-generation-ram-forum/

Sorry but that is the best advice I can give.


----------



## PicoPop (Dec 2, 2004)

I have a 2009 mega-cab witht he 6.7. It only has 41,000 miles on it and it has been in the shop for about a month! Dodge is saying that they have to hook the truck up to the computer and send the data to cummins. They inturn send info back to dodge on how to fix it. My truck ran fine... the check engine light came on and I took it in for service. Now they are trying to tell me that I got bad fuel and it caused the turbo to go out! Oh and by the way this is not covered by the waranty. I would look at the ford or the chevy... I think they have the 6.7 screwed up with all of the emissions bs.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I would not buy a diesel with a DPF unless you plan on removing it and reprogramming it. Fuel mileage sucks.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Man Pico that sucks. Yeah I was told the turbo and egr are only covered under the bumper to bumper. But they are offering a 5 year 60k b to b for 1400. From what I've been hearing the DPFs suck all the way around no matter who's logos on the front. The only good thing about the dodge is they don't have the urea injection on the 11s. A lot of people that I've talked to that have the new 11 say drive it like you stole it and you shouldn't have a problem. They say the harder you work it and the hotter you can get the EGTs within reason of course the better. And then of course I have heard nothing but good things about em once you do the dpf delete and programmer. I've heard most of the same complaints about the ford except the dodges turbos seem to fail more often. I'm getting the Dodge for $44675 for a 2500 Laramie crew cab long bed 4x4. I couldn't get Ford to come close to that price. Maybe I need to do a little more searching.
Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

live2fish247 said:


> Man Pico that sucks. Yeah I was told the turbo and egr are only covered under the bumper to bumper. But they are offering a 5 year 60k b to b for 1400. From what I've been hearing the DPFs suck all the way around no matter who's logos on the front. The only good thing about the dodge is they don't have the urea injection on the 11s. A lot of people that I've talked to that have the new 11 say drive it like you stole it and you shouldn't have a problem. They say the harder you work it and the hotter you can get the EGTs within reason of course the better. And then of course I have heard nothing but good things about em once you do the dpf delete and programmer. I've heard most of the same complaints about the ford except the dodges turbos seem to fail more often. I'm getting the Dodge for $44675 for a 2500 Laramie crew cab long bed 4x4. I couldn't get Ford to come close to that price. Maybe I need to do a little more searching.
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Having UREA injection is a good thing because you don't have to then run lower cylinder pressures and temperatures to keep NOx formation down since you kill it with after treatment. No Urea, and you have a longer duration fuel injector duty cycle verus a shorter intense injection. This makes for lower cylinder temps and pressures at the expense of more fuel burned. They also run more EGR to dilute the intake charge even more. I'd much rather pay for the UREA and then put the fuel timing back the way it should be, and you'd probably be seeing 900 ft lbs and a real 20mpg.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Having UREA injection is a good thing because you don't have to then run lower cylinder pressures and temperatures to keep NOx formation down since you kill it with after treatment. No Urea, and you have a longer duration fuel injector duty cycle verus a shorter intense injection. This makes for lower cylinder temps and pressures at the expense of more fuel burned. They also run more EGR to dilute the intake charge even more. I'd much rather pay for the UREA and then put the fuel timing back the way it should be, and you'd probably be seeing 900 ft lbs and a real 20mpg.


I did not know this. Thanks for the input. These **** diesels are just getting too complicated. Maybe I'll just find me an old 7.3 and run it til it quits. Don't get all the bells and whistles with the older trucks but I would definitely have more cash left over for mods and repairs.lol

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

In 3 years I'm giving my 06 Dodge to my son and I'm buying a 97 dodge so I don't have to worry about electronics anymore. Just might put a 12 valve in my 52 chevy truck.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Look at the fords. Doesnt matter which diesel you buy these new ones are gonna have problems. BUT ford will give you up to a 200k mile warranty on the motors which include the turbos for 7yrs/200k for about 1600.00. Atleast this way you wont have to pay for the expensice repairs.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Ford DOES Not give you a 200,ooo mile warranty, not sure where you got that from.

I have 2010 6.7 with about 15,000 miles, not a single problem so far. I deleted at 4,000 miles, and, I am running my smart at 390 HP, and right at 800 lbs torque.

The new trucks are quiet, and handle great. They have more room than the Ford. They also have a lot more interior storage.

I get 18-20 hwy and average about 16.5 combined.

I had a Ford ordered and like them but, I like the Dodge better. Plus, it was about $4,000 less.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> Ford DOES Not give you a 200,ooo mile warranty, not sure where you got that from.
> 
> I have 2010 6.7 with about 15,000 miles, not a single problem so far. I deleted at 4,000 miles, and, I am running my smart at 390 HP, and right at 800 lbs torque.
> 
> ...


Contact your dealer. I bought the extended 200k warranty through ford/motorcraft for my 09. When I priced a new one the same deal 200k extended warranty was offered for and additional 1600$. If you want when I get to my office ill e-mail you a copy of the warranty.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

bad gas cannot make a turbo go out. it's mechanically impossible. turbos are oil and water cooled and spin by exhaust gas on bearings.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I have an 07.5 with the 6.7 CTD. My DPF went out at 97+K miles and Chrysler Corp covered it under warranty. Surprised the heck out of me. I have a DPF delete pipe and Smarty Jr that's going on it this week.

Bought the truck used for about $5K less than I could find a same year Ford or Chevy with under 100K miles. The steering is very nimble, but it takes awhile to get used to the mirrors.

Check out the Dodge Diesel website. It will answer most any question you have. http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I have the 11 with a 6.7 that produces 650 ft. lbs torque I love it, mileage isnt great but also isn't horrible there is no Urea injection on my truck since it doesn't legally require it, I was told the 800lbs motor wouldn't be out until the 2012 model year by my local dealer so you may want to confirm that, I was told the 6.7 will be a 650 and a new 7.5L will be the 800


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

That's actually the second time I've heard those motors aren't out yet. I've talked to the salesman about this more than once and he assures me this is the newer 6.7 with 800 ft/lbs tourque. I told him I'm gonna have it dynoed so if he's bsin me he's gonna get the truck back.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I found some websites saying their calling it a 2011 1/2 model year but they only talked about a 1 ton with the 800ft lbs motor

I cant really say anything bad about my 6.7 since the last ECM update the dealer did, prior to that I was getting around 12mpg hwy now I get 17


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I pulled the trigger today. Its 390hp with the 800 ft/lbs tourque. The drive home from Huntsville was very impressive and I LOVE the exhaust brake. Its got more stuff to break than my grandmothers china cabinet.lol So far so good but time will tell.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah the exhaust brake is stupid handy, even when pulling my 22' robalo and going down a hill it make a massive difference in the control of the trailer, the only thing I don't really like is having to turn on the tow/haul mode for the trailer sway to engage it does make a noticeable difference when trailering that boat with the t-top in any kind of shifting winds or even when just going by a big rig


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

I had a 2011 F250 with the new ford 6.7 diesel and 6-speed auto. I have sold it at 24000 miles due to horrible fuel mileage. I had it in the dealership for a complete diagnostic and they claimed they found nothing wrong. Next morning drove to Houston got 3 mpg better calculated. They called later and said they flashed it with an update. Two days later back to 14 mpg on highway 65 mph on cruise. The truck was eating me alive on diesel. I decided to sell it before the next Runup in fuel prices. I found an ultraclean 2006 dodge 2500 4wd cummins with auto and set up for towing. 40k miles cost a little more than half what the ford cost. Runs awesome and gets right under 21 mpg on highway. And NO EGR, DPF, or SCR to illegally delete to get the mileage back. I will never buy another new truck that is covered up with emissions BS that I didn't want to pay for to start with.

I think it is smart to look for a clean used truck in the year models before these draconian emissions regs took effect. When my dodge breaks I will just fix it and go on. Plus I have a sweet running cummins 5.9 and those are getting to be like gold as guys learn how these modern diesels really are. I love my dodge/cummins never looking back...


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> In 3 years I'm giving my 06 Dodge to my son and I'm buying a 97 dodge so I don't have to worry about electronics anymore. Just might put a 12 valve in my 52 chevy truck.


You can't beat the 12V 5.9L Cummins. I love mine, and fall more in love when I read threads like this one 

1991 D250 133K


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Cool truck! I still want to [someday] find a clean 1997 ford f350 4 door 4wd and put a cummins 12-valve in it and a 6-speed manual tranny. No computer control at all! I have learned all about becoming a slave to the dealership for doing literally anything to my truck beyond oil changes because of the total reliance on computer control. I decided on selling it to get an older truck so I don't have to run illegal just to delete so I can get some kind of decent mileage. My ford when the hood was open you literally did not have room under there to stick your hand in there edge-wise it was so jam-packed with junk under there. And when all that stuff starts to break, look out because it would cost a fortune to maintain that truck after warranty. And doing the deletes also renders the warranty null and void, it is illegal on a federal level, and it destroys the resale value of the vehicle.

It was a no-brainer for me to trade out for a 2006 model truck with a cummins TD. That is the truck I should have bought in the first place. Oh well I always seem to have to pay several thousands of dollars to learn my lessons...


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Will be selling my 5.9 2001 with 218,000 miles on it soon...gona pull the trigger in a few weeks.Test drove the 6.7 HO few days ago and it was very nice,800ft lbs. Nice truck TunaTango!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

commtrd said:


> I had a 2011 F250 with the new ford 6.7 diesel and 6-speed auto. I have sold it at 24000 miles due to horrible fuel mileage. I had it in the dealership for a complete diagnostic and they claimed they found nothing wrong. Next morning drove to Houston got 3 mpg better calculated. They called later and said they flashed it with an update. Two days later back to 14 mpg on highway 65 mph on cruise. The truck was eating me alive on diesel. I decided to sell it before the next Runup in fuel prices. I found an ultraclean 2006 dodge 2500 4wd cummins with auto and set up for towing. 40k miles cost a little more than half what the ford cost. Runs awesome and gets right under 21 mpg on highway. And NO EGR, DPF, or SCR to illegally delete to get the mileage back. I will never buy another new truck that is covered up with emissions BS that I didn't want to pay for to start with.
> 
> I think it is smart to look for a clean used truck in the year models before these draconian emissions regs took effect. When my dodge breaks I will just fix it and go on. Plus I have a sweet running cummins 5.9 and those are getting to be like gold as guys learn how these modern diesels really are. I love my dodge/cummins never looking back...


Remember, the Feds didn't require the emissions bs until 2010. Anything earlier than that should not be illegal to have the emissions stuff taken off.

Watch out. The Gooberment is looking at requiring emissions testing on diesels in the near future. Would not be able to do it on '09 trucks and older.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

I know this might be a stupid question, but can you still buy 5.9 engine brand new to put in the older trucks.

I posted on here a while back about weather or not to go with a new Ford diesel or Dodge and have decided Im going to keep my 05 5.9 with 205,000 and if something major happens I was hoping to just put a new motor in it.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

mad dog said:


> I know this might be a stupid question, but can you still buy 5.9 engine brand new to put in the older trucks.
> 
> I posted on here a while back about weather or not to go with a new Ford diesel or Dodge and have decided Im going to keep my 05 5.9 with 205,000 and if something major happens I was hoping to just put a new motor in it.


A reliable source told me about a year ago that they were still being built in Mexico. Not confirmed though.

I had an 07 5.9 Cummins automatic 4x4. Tons of power. With 78k on the odometer, it still was not broken in. But all I can say is they put a million mile engine in a 100,000 mile truck. Loved the Cummins but the truck itself had to go. I miss the engine but not having the megacab, I really suffered with interior room. That truck was simply rattling apart and I drove it like a Smart Car.

Currently in an 09 F150 FX4. Tough truck for sure. It quickly converted me to Ford.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I ended up selling mine about 2 weeks ago, 15k miles and falling apart literally, torque converter failing, more computer problems and another 2 weeks at the dealer, got it back from service and took it to a ford dealer and traded it on a new f150 eco-boost


----------



## flats1991 (Mar 30, 2011)

the older the dodge the better the truck my old man was a diesel mahcinc i cureently own a 05 5.9 and it just hit 240k hasnt been in the shop once if u can find a good low milege 5.9 id buy it these truck were built to pull and last my dad has a 03 with 400k and runs like new still


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

flats1991 said:


> the older the dodge the better the truck my old man was a diesel mahcinc i cureently own a 05 5.9 and it just hit 240k hasnt been in the shop once if u can find a good low milege 5.9 id buy it these truck were built to pull and last my dad has a 03 with 400k and runs like new still


You have a Dodge with 240,000 miles and it has never been the shop or your saying it hasn't been there once but a bunch of times??


----------



## flats1991 (Mar 30, 2011)

not one time but i did replace the tranie i blew the outputshaft pulling a over loaded load of round bales but tht was my fault not the truck


----------

